# Newbie ... Pre-assembled Models?



## sunnydin (Apr 30, 2009)

Because of my eyesight, I cannot do any modeling. So I am going to start acquiring pre-assembled models. My question is, is there much quality difference between Franklin Mint and others suppliers? I am looking at buying in the scale 1:48; and want to buy, WWII planes and Modern Military Jets. I would like to hear from you any suggestions and recommendations or pitfalls to avoid?
Are there any problems with "replica" (knock offs) planes and jets posing as Franklin Mint but really aren't?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate! I'm sure that someone will jump in and give you the information that you need....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England. I'm afraid i don't know enough about pre-built aircraft models, which appear to be mainly die-cast, but there are many more suppliers apart from Franklin Mint, including Corgi. Perhaps a look at some of the model suppliers web-sites might help, in the 'die cast' sections?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum, don't know enough about them to set you straight, but there are cetainly a bl**dy lot of 'em, and some are real nice!

probably need to get on the keyboard and learn as much as you can and find reputable suppliers....good luck!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 1, 2009)

Franklin Mint 1:48 models are done with pretty good quality. It is my opinion that 21st Century has the best quality-to-price option. The only problem is at 1:48 scale, 21st Century is very limited in models so maybe you can have a mix of manufacturers just to save a few $$$ when you can. If you want to go a little bigger and get 1:32, 21st Century has quite a few to pic from. You can compare prices here.

Bad Cat Toys Inc. - Hobby Master, Forces of Valor, 21st Century Toys, Century Wings
SMALLJOES.COM - GI JOE 3 3/4" Action Figures, Military Toys Models, Shopping Store

Either way you go, I'm sure you will be happy with your decision.


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2009)

sunnydin: Didn't you just put up an identical post..... ?

Franklin Mint Quality? - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums

What's the purpose of two posts that say the same thing ????

Charles


----------



## dmeephd (May 2, 2009)

sunnydin said:


> Because of my eyesight, I cannot do any modeling. So I am going to start acquiring pre-assembled models. My question is, is there much quality difference between Franklin Mint and others suppliers? I am looking at buying in the scale 1:48; and want to buy, WWII planes and Modern Military Jets. I would like to hear from you any suggestions and recommendations or pitfalls to avoid?
> Are there any problems with "replica" (knock offs) planes and jets posing as Franklin Mint but really aren't?



The Franklin Mint makes pretty nice models, just be wary of their price. They tend to be marketed as "collector's" items and carry a price tag to reflect this, although whether they are collectible or not is very debatable.

I was a long time collector of their die-cast cars, and they brought next to nothing upon resale. Some of the alternatives offered by other forum members are well worth checking out. Dragon Models also offers die-cast in their line of 1/72nd scale armor; they might also offer aircraft in other scales, but I can't say for sure. (I buy the armor models to use as flat car loads on my Epoche II European model railroad layout, so I can speak for the quality of those models.)


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 2, 2009)

See my post on that other thread, if you want some real life pictures I can show you some of mine


----------

